# Blue Fish Surfcast setup



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anybody have any good examples of a rig setup for surfcasting for bluefish. I am going to try a bottom rig with a 4 oz weight with fresh shrimp or mullet if I manage to catch some. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

BTW I am going to go to kure beach/ carolina beach / holden area. Has anybody been catching anything at these beaches lately?
:fishing:


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

They are the easiest of fish to catch at those beaches right now. I caught 12 of them yesterday ranging from right around a pound to maybe 2 pounds; good eating size. Any kind of whiting or pompano double drop rig will work; I don't use wire because of the fact that it seems to increase the action to use a heavy mono double drop; you might lose a hook or rig if there are any big blues but I doubt you will run in to anything that will bite through it. The key I think with blue fish and fishing in general is to use fresh bait; the finger mullet are running so they work great; croaker are also excellent bait; I just cut of chunks as I go to keep the fish as fresh as possible; or you can use a whole finger mullet but cut bait will work. Best bite is usually an hour before high tide with the mornings being the best action; but you can catch em all day.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"Fireball" rig. Buy most anywhere or , better yet, make your own using 2/0 to 6/o sea brite type hook[ex: Eagle Claw066A-6/0 lazer sharp 2X long],60 or 80lb 2hook dropper,red cork/floats.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

HStew said:


> "Fireball" rig. Buy most anywhere or , better yet, make your own using 2/0 to 6/o sea brite type hook[ex: Eagle Claw066A-6/0 lazer sharp 2X long],60 or 80lb 2hook dropper,red cork/floats.


on slower days these fireball rigs will outfish ur buddies. mullet is better than shrimp cause shrimp attracts too many other critters.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> on slower days these fireball rigs will outfish ur buddies. mullet is better than shrimp cause shrimp attracts too many other critters.


I agree with blue 100% :beer:


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

granted this was in hatteras, but i had some really good luck with a stingsilver in the breakers on a falling tide. dunno if you feel like chuckin metal, but it was fun, they were hitting it hard enough to get all 3 hooks of the treble in the jaws, on the smaller fish.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks for all the quick replies. I am thinking about going on OCT 3-4th or OCT 17-18th. I think I will give the fireball a try with the mullet bait. 

Any particular hooks that I should be using size and style?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Hook type can be what you prefer really, but I would suggest hook sizes between 2/0 and 6/0 for where and when you plan to fish .


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

long shank hook is a must. for larger blues a short 4 inch wire before the hook is also good. but an entire rig of wire is overkill unless theres a blitz


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I would recommend that you carry @ least one Fishfinder drum rig along w/ ya, 5/0 or bigger, just in case you see folks pulling them in. This is the season, so it's better to be prepared. And the FF rig will catch the blues just the same too.


----------

